# Average lifespan of a Nigerian Dwarf Buck



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I seem to remember reading that bucks tend to have slightly shorter lifespans than does. Do you find this to be true in most cases?

The reason I ask is I am looking ahead and planning my next retainings. I would like to keep a doeling out of my buck, Valentino. I don't need to retain this year, or even next, but I don't want to wait too long either. He is 3, almost 4 now, healthy as a horse and in his prime.

Any thoughts?


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Everything that I have read since I am researching them now is 10-15 years. I do not own any so maybe someone who raises them will answer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have heard this also and heard that they don't breed for very long like 5-6 years. But I never know because I only keep them 2-3 seasons and always seem to buy a young buckling so I don't see them much past 2-3 years old.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've heard the same thing but I'm not to 'old' just yet lol. My one buck will turn 6 in February and he's the oldest I have had......bucks don't do well for me I guess :shrug: I do know that is true with our bulls though. 6 seems to be about the longest we have one before they really start to fall off. Our cows go for a long time. Usually 10 they start looking older but 15 they tend to start dropping. I know cows and goats but I don't see how it would be all that different to a point. All I can tell you for sure is my oldest buck is just shy of 6 and my oldest for sure known age is 11 and counting


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think one thing that gives bucks that shorter lifespan is they will just work themselves to death during rut. When those does are in heat, a buck could be on death's door and still do their best to flirt, chase, and breed the does. Rut happening in fall and winter months doesn't help things since as they get older, they have a harder time keeping weight on with the cold. 

Here are some ages on my older guys and those that have passed.

Rampage: He turns nine in less than a week. This year he really started showing his age and unfortunately foundered over the summer so has sensitive feet off and on. The foundering is a first for me! My plan at this point is to get him through this breeding season and have him put down sometime afterwards unless his feet improve. However, he's still breeding does like a young guy and appears to be settling everything. In pretty good shape despite his age and feet, starting to slow down a bit though.

Honor: Ten years old and in excellent shape! Really doesn't show his age much. He has also been breeding and settling does just fine this past month. I planned on keeping a replacement son from him this last year, but didn't get one that was just right so hopefully next year! He's been a great buck!

Dakota: Seven years old. Looking older. Definitely a slower guy, but does fine and still breeding and settling does.

Sparks: Deceased at nine years old. He had a bad tooth for awhile and had trouble eating, just kind of went downhill last winter and ended up passing away. He did breed and settle a doe before passing so thankfully I got to keep a son and daughter of his this year.

Heartbreakr: I think he died at nine years old if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone, that is very helpful!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My friend has a 8 year old Buck that still easily served 20 does in 2 weeks. He turns 9 very soon


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have also heard that with older bucks if you give them 2-3 does instead of 20-50 they cope better


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've known bucks to be healthy and breeding well into their early teens. Those were dairy bucks, so seasonal breeders. Not sure of there would be a difference between seasonal dairy and "anytime" meat and mini bucks.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought a buckling from a breeder in Texas who has had several bucks settling does into their teens.


----------

